# The Many Sounds of Hedgehogs



## zamxonk

I'm a new owner, I've only had Ambrose for two weeks, and everything new makes me nervous at first. Recently he's been making this squeaking noise in his sleep. I think it's normal because he doesn't have any other symptoms of something wrong with his nose, and he only makes it sometimes. I also think it is cute as heck, and wanted to share. I thought this thread could be a fun and informative (and reassuring for new owners) place to document the many weird and wonderful noises our hedgehogs make. Videos are preferred if possible!

Not much to see in this video, but here's Ambrosicle whistling through his nosicle! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2ByO0Tn ... e=youtu.be


----------



## abbys

Aww, aren't dream-squeaks just the cutest? Good idea for the thread. They can make so many different sounds and it can be difficult to find information on just one of them.

Piglet squeaks/snores, chews, and huffs in his sleep. Sometimes he toots, but it sounds like a squeak, so it's still prety cute. When he's with me and awake you can tell he's perfectly content because he does the little nose-whistle and gentle clicking.


----------



## AlexONeil

That's definitely dream-chirps!  I once heard one of my boys scream and shriek in his sleep, so I woke him and held him to comfort him. He ran up to my neck and cuddled there until he fell asleep again. I will try to get video of chirping at some point, it's a really positive and exciting (for us) noise.


----------



## zamxonk

Sound file from Mark_pl of a pregnant hedgehog vocalizing.


----------



## Draenog

Týr making happy chirping sounds when playing (second part of the video)






And some really weird noise Loki made when he was asleep


----------



## Chihirolee3

Pindsvin chirps at me when I am done giving him a bath, and when I let him chill in my lap. He always seems to happy when I'm handling him  
Rhododendron doesn't chirp, and I always wake her up when I come near her cage. She's just temperamentally huffy


----------



## hemigirl

Those are some of the cutest noises I've heard. Sonic makes some sort of noise when he sleeps but other then huffing and making his random sleeping noise he hasn't made any other kind of noises.


----------



## Anne-Marie M.

Draenog said:


> Týr making happy chirping sounds when playing (second part of the video)
> 
> TÃ½r playing tug of war - YouTube
> 
> And some really weird noise Loki made when he was asleep
> 
> Sleeping sounds - YouTube


OMG!! My hedgie was making these horrendously loud noises that sounded like a rusty door screeching open! This is the closest to what I heard that night... she hasn't done it since! Oh and btw, she was awake and playing at the time, but the noise was so loud it woke me from a sound sleep all the way across the hall!!:???:


----------



## Jackizero

My hedgie, Roxy, living in the same cage with her daughters since they were given birth and she loves to climb on particular one of them and make the noise like the male do during mating... Does anyone know what does it mean or why would it happen??


----------



## LittleWontonPoo

Never heard Wonton chirp before ): It would be a pleasure to know that she is happy. She's a grumpy little hedgie who likes to hiss and do her own thing instead of being bothered, haha. She's lucky that she's a cutie...:')


----------



## abbys

Jackizero, I don't know if a mama hedgie making noises like that is normal, but just to play it safe you could ask your question on the Breeding & Babies forum.

LittleWontonPoo, sometimes you have to listen carefully - it can be a very soft whistling sound. But oh so adorable.


----------



## LittleWontonPoo

Abbys, she really loves her sleep. HAHA. She makes this huffing sound when she is sleeping though; a deep, hyperventilating-like breathing, or maybe a big sigh. Especially when she plays in her litter box. Her litter box is a tin foiled turkey roasting pan because she loooooves to make a mess and scatter her litter everywhere. Is that type of breathing normal?!


----------



## abbys

Is the breathing thing new or has she always done it? Does it sound like she might be wheezing, and do you notice it when she's awake? If you hear wheezing rather than regular huffing, it may be a URI. Keep an eye on her eating, drinking, change in poop, behavior, and activity level just in case. I don't know about the litter box thing. What type of litter do you use?

But if that's normal behavior for her, it's pretty common for hedgies to make noises in their sleep. Pig squeaks, chews/suckles, and huffs in his sleep all the time.


----------



## LittleWontonPoo

Abbys, she does it occasionally - usually she is curled up when it happens. She does her heavy sighs maybe once during her sleep (I always thought of it as her having a really nice nap), and when she rolls around her litter. I use a gravel-like litter (cat litter), which does not clump and absorbs her urine. She loves to roll around in it, and then start that strange breathing. Never have I heard her do that outside of the litter box (other than once or twice in her sleep) Maybe tonight, I can catch a video of her making that noise.

I wouldn't call it wheezing, because she has no difficulty sniffing and digging around her blanket (she breathes normally). Wonton is her normal self, as far as I notice. Nothing unusual....Other than the deep breathing. T:


----------



## abbys

Definitely get rid of the cat litter. She can inhale or ingest it and it can cause upper respiratory infections. Try carefresh or Yesterday's News. That could definitely be the reason for the weird breathing.


----------



## LittleWontonPoo

Oh pooie, just started using that litter, but it does get really dusty anyways. I have a small bag of carefresh. Does it work well as litter?


----------



## Jackizero

abbys said:


> Jackizero, I don't know if a mama hedgie making noises like that is normal, but just to play it safe you could ask your question on the Breeding & Babies forum


Thanks! let me post there!


----------



## abbys

Yeah, carefresh can work. It can still be a bit dusty but I know it's a fairly popular choice. I've always used recycled paper pellets, like Yesterday's News: http://www.petco.com/product/112061...nscented-Cat-Litter.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


----------

